# New guy here with questions!!



## Efilnikufesin (Oct 8, 2011)

Snowwolf is probably the best at explaining all this so I will just link this for now.

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/tips-tricks-instructors/4480-snowboard-lessons-video.html

And yes that is what you call catching an edge.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

If your back tip (tail) catches on the snow, you're most likely making a classic newbie mistake. You are leaning back on that tail. It is important that you stay completely centered over your board. Don't worry, every new rider makes this mistake as it's a natural response. Centering yourself means you will be slightly leaning downhill. It's going to feel daunting at first, but get yourself used to it.

Also, do you know how to heel stop yet? That is the very first thing you should learn. Then move onto toe stops. Once you can stop yourself both heel and toeside, you will be better off while learning how to link turns and gaining speed.

When you feel like you're going too fast, just heel stop. If you feel out of control, start doing a heel stop and slow yourself down enough to be able to come to a comfortable slide on your butt. This is better than just letting yourself fly downhill out of control.

Look up Snowolf around here. He's an instructor and has excellent videos on YouTube.


----------



## animalwithin (Jan 25, 2012)

Thanks for the vids Efiln! Leo, about keeping my weight centered, I'll practice that next time, I'm sure the weight was off. I do know how to heel brake very well, to the point where I found myself braking too much instead of actually letting my board glide over the snow. Toe braking I dont know yet, I feel like if i try it i'm gonna face plant haha. I've been watching snowolfs youtube vids and they are definetely helpful.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

You have a worse chance of flying backwards from a heel edge catch when doing toe stops. If you don't stay on that toe edge during that stop, you will catch the heel edge.


----------



## animalwithin (Jan 25, 2012)

Really? Interesting, took me a while to get the heel braking, and I fell backwards a few times but then I got it eventually. I just feel like if I toe brake I'm gonna fall forward. But then thats why you keep your weight upright and squared I guess..another thing to practice when I go back out there!


----------

